# Imprintables Offers 24-Inch DuraPro Chalkboard Vinyl Sign Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

DuraPro Chalkboard vinyl sign material from Imprintables Warehouse offers a new look and fresh approach to a variety of indoor and temporary outdoor applications. The 5-mil calendered vinyl with removable adhesive can be adhered to any clean, smooth flat surface or simple curve and is safe for use on drywall. 

Simply cut, peel and stick, using application tape if needed. A non-PVC film that does not contain lead, plasticizers or phthalates, DuraPro Chalkboard is environmentally friendly and safe to use for various projects. It’s great for interior decoration in playrooms, classrooms, etc., as well as for restaurant menu boards, calendars, shopping lists and craft projects. 

Pairing it with magnetic material opens the door to even more applications. DuraPro Chalkboard has a matte black finish and comes in 24-inch wide 10- and 50-yard rolls. For more information, go to DuraPro Chalkboard Vinyl | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

